
How to Curl - andrewchacko
https://www.dashofcompute.com/2020/05/18/howtocurl.html
======
andrewchacko
The CURL command line tool is handy when you want to quickly explore a
resource on the web such as an API or webpage. Even better, it comes installed
by default in Windows 10 and macOS.

I wrote a little bit about it.

